# paralysed pregnant mouse??



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

She is a chocolate broken doe, she lives with her 2 sisters who just gave birth in the last couple of days, she is so huge like a golf ball with legs!! Today when i checked on her she is dragging her back legs, she cannot use them at all they are floppy. i wondered if her babies are pressing on her nerves to cause this? or is she paralysed? will she be able to give birth? i hope she can recover as she is a real sweetheart and a fave of my daughters.any ideas?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I would let her give birth and see if she goes back to normal. She could just be really really huge. If she has any trouble delivering, however, I would probably euthanize her just in case the damage is permanent.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

thanks, i am going to keep an eye on her to see how she gets on, she is eating and drinking ok, she drags herself by her front legs.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

sadly she was dead when i checked this morning, she did not deliver the babies.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear this


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

she would have been a cousin of the mice you got from me, so you know how lovely she was.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

im sorry for your loss x


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

besty74 said:


> she would have been a cousin of the mice you got from me, so you know how lovely she was.


They are sweet-natured mice you breed...it's a good job you don't actually live in the same town as us or we'd be taking more from you! This loss sounds like an unfortunate one-off, hope your daughters aren't too upset.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

thank you, you had better not look if i post any new pics then!!!


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Haven't seen any of your pics up here yet...you're slacking! I bet you've got a good selection of colours and varieties now. We had to choose pretty much at random because I wanted them all! Promise I'll probably only look


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

its getting a bit out of control how many i have now, they are only a few varieties i don't have !!! I need to borrow my brothers good camera to get some good pics.


----------

